# problem of hot water supply system



## dt174170 (May 22, 2013)

There is the hot water supply system of a hotel, some customer have complain the temperature is not high enough and it is found that there is dead leg existing. I am not a professional plumber, I need some help to solve the problem.

1. Where can I find others hot water supply system is different with the above.
2. How to deal with the dead and maintain the temperature of hot water.
3. I want to know if any eddy would happen at point A (it is a point of assembly of return water) to slow down the flow rate of return water? If so, how to deal with it?

Thanks for help.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Hey guys do we have an eddy here ?? I don't know no eddy. Maybe Ed ? Dude looks like ur lost. We don't give out advice. At least most of us. Maybe some punk kid will come along and pm u with an answer for free. Dam kids they are just ignorant !!!


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Eddy is a happenin dude.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

dt174170 said:


> I am not a professional plumber, I need some help to solve the problem.
> 
> How to deal with it?
> 
> Thanks for help.


Off Hand after extensive examination of the supplied print...

I have located the problem and know exactly how to fix it...

Your boss needs to call a real plumber, and the longer he screws around with unqualified help working on the problem, the more complaints he will get...

The place sounds like a damn No-Tell Motel....

Where do I send my bill?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Big smallies hang out in eddies.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

dt174170 said:


> There is the hot water supply system of a hotel, some customer have complain the temperature is not high enough and it is found that there is dead leg existing. I am not a professional plumber, I need some help to solve the problem.
> 
> 1. Where can I find others hot water supply system is different with the above.
> *- Usually in their mechanical room.*
> ...


You're most welcome. Anytime.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

dt174170 said:


> There is the hot water supply system of a hotel, some customer have complain the temperature is not high enough and it is found that there is dead leg existing. I am not a professional plumber, I need some help to solve the problem.
> 
> 1. Where can I find others hot water supply system is different with the above.
> 2. How to deal with the dead and maintain the temperature of hot water.
> ...


A you stated that you're not a plumber.... why are you here??


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

dt174170 said:


> ....I am not a professional plumber...


Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

